# Tetra Whisper Heater?



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

This is the heater I use in my betta tank it's for tanks 2-15 gallons, and mine is a 3 gallon. It's supposed to automatically heat the water up to 78 degrees but right now mine is only 75 and I've had the heater in the tank for over a week.

My tank is round, and the filter is probably in the middle of the tank lengthwise, and it's vertical, attatched with a suction cup. Is there anyway I can arrange it and that way it'd heat the water better or something? Thanks


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd assume your heater is defective. Or maybe, somehow, your room is just hella cold. Or maybe it's your thermometer :shock:

If you're able to return it, you should.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if the 3-degrees is lost somewhere between the heater and the thermometer.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

> I'm wondering if the 3-degrees is lost somewhere between the heater and the thermometer.


But in 3 gallons? 

Is your thermometer one of the ones that sticks on the outside of your tank? Or one that's placed inside?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine keeps my 2.5 gallon around 76-77 degrees.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

The thermometer is one that sticks on the outside... It was all I could afford at the time


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I just bought two of these used and they're only bringing my temps up to 74-76*.. not nearly enough for my standards. But my apartment is also REALLY cold so that could be a factor. I have them in 2 gallon tanks.

IMO if you bought it new and its not bringing your temps up I'd return it for a different heater. I don't really like these but for the price I had to get them.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that may be the problem then. Just a less accurate reading than you'd get from a thermometer actually placed in the water. If that's the case, I'd say all your equipment is in order - you'll just have to read 75 as the new 78.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one of those im my 3 gallon and it's always at 78, so yes, it probably is your thermometer on the outside.


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

That filter does the same thing to my 5 gallon tank. The thermometer says the water is at 75-77 degrees when it should be at 78. I have the heater on the end of the tank where the directions said to put it because that's where the opening in the hood for a heater was and then my thermometer said to put it on the opposite end so my guess is that if it's happening with my heater and your heater and other peoples heaters then it is either the heater or something. I'm not going to take mine back though. It was only $6 so it wouldn't be too big a deal to try a new one if the degrees go down. XD


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought an aluminum thermometer and the temperatures no better... if anything it's worst... It's barely above the safe zone indicated (70 degrees)


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely wait on that thermometer. A lot of use that specific type of heater, and I've never had anything that bad. 

Well, I live in Texas and it's April. I don't even need a heater, but it's for the sake of night-time drops, haha. It gets bad in the day, but normally because it's pretty warm inside the house, it stays around 79-81. 

Exchange the heater. Either wait 24 hours for the thermometer, or exchange the heater tomorrow for a new one. My walmart ALWAYS has at least ... a bajillion in stock. They sell quite well.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the same heater. And just bought another. But I am having the same problem with the first. I bought it a week ago and its only staying about 75. My fish doesn't seem to mind to much, though he stays closer to the heater. but I think I am going to put my new heater in their and try that, and return the other if they will let me.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm just finishing up my "test drive" of the Marineland 10W heater for 1-3 gallon aquariums. I'm pretty pleased with it...my only complaint is that the "minimum" water line indicator isn't accurate. If used completely submerged, it effectively keeps the water right @ 78 degrees. Very impressive.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I have bought two of these heaters in the last couple days and neither of them work, one was tetra and the other was a different brand from petco but looked the same, both don't work, arg frustrating! Not buying another one of these types again ever but what to get?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Marineland is a more dependable brand. Tetra is about the bottom-level of brand-names, and a generic is never a smart move with precision equipment, like heaters. I can understand why the price tag would be a deterrant, but I'd rather pay more for something that actually works than to deal with the disappointment associated with another Tetra product.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with Mister Sparkle here. I only use mine because it's way past the return date, and I just _hate_ wasting things.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a heater similar to the one being discussed here; heats the water to 78 degrees and keeps it there. I've had it in two places in the last two months. First in a 2 gallon and now it's in a 10 gallon. Oddly enough it works A LOT better in the 10 gallon and keeps my water around 78-79 on the opposite side of the tank where the thermometer is. In the 2 gallon it kept it at around 75. I think this was because the heater was simply heating a small portion of the water around it and then turning itself off.


----------

